# E60 IPod, iTrip vs Direct Connect



## Jstchecking (Aug 11, 2004)

Has anyone got experience with successfully using iPod with E60 iDrive? What worked for you?

A)
I am considering iTrip (iPod with a FM transmitter that gets the songs thrugh FM radio) as a first painless option... while BMW figures out how to work iPod with iDrive. 

Has anyone tried this? Is the sound quality good? Any problems? 

B)
I believe that there are aux input available to direct connect iPod. This should be the best option for sound quality. What is involved (any DIY ideas)? 

Thanks in advance for sharing the info.

Regards,


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

I recommend the Dension Icelink. It emulates a cd changer, charges your ipod, and sounds fantastic.

http://densionusa.com/merchant/merc...U&Product_Code=I11_BMW_T&Category_Code=IA_BMW


----------



## pony_trekker (May 26, 2003)

Jstchecking said:


> Has anyone got experience with successfully using iPod with E60 iDrive? What worked for you?
> 
> A)
> I am considering iTrip (iPod with a FM transmitter that gets the songs thrugh FM radio) as a first painless option... while BMW figures out how to work iPod with iDrive.
> ...


I use the Itrip with an E46. Quality is fine: a little less than CD quality but with the compression and EQ it sounds pretty good. However, since the only controls are on the Ipod, you have to just set up play lists and go. You just select songs while driving.

In addtion, I think it costs like 30 bucks and you can use it in any car.


----------



## Jstchecking (Aug 11, 2004)

KrisL said:


> I recommend the Dension Icelink. It emulates a cd changer, charges your ipod, and sounds fantastic.
> 
> http://densionusa.com/merchant/merc...U&Product_Code=I11_BMW_T&Category_Code=IA_BMW


Thanks for the quick response....

Did not see a product for 2004 5 series BMW. There was the "wait list" for a new product whose "development is under consideration". 
Is this something Denison creating? Is there a time frame for release?

If this is like BMW' s BlueTooth consideration, it might be a while.

Regards,


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

While I was PO'd at the time, I'm now glad the only thing available with the Nav system on my '02 E46 was a cassette deck. Makes the whole iPod thing much easier, cheaper, and better-sounding.


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

Jstchecking said:


> Thanks for the quick response....
> 
> Did not see a product for 2004 5 series BMW. There was the "wait list" for a new product whose "development is under consideration".
> Is this something Denison creating? Is there a time frame for release?
> ...


The icelink 1.1 is simply listed as "iceLink 1.1 for BMW vehiclles (Trunk-end self install kit)." I assumed (maybe incorrectly? I don't know) that the E60 uses the same cd changer as the E46. Anyone know?


----------



## Jstchecking (Aug 11, 2004)

iTrip did not work very well.

1. Not many stations to choose in Urban area.
2. sound quality was poor, a lot of static (even more than usual E60 that now I have got used to  )

It was pretty hard to operate (The antenna had to be held in a certain way in order toget any reception). 

Retunred it to good folks at Apple... 

Waiting for direct connect option to be figured out

Regards


----------

